

Former Googlers Launch Delupa (YC W12): A PageRank For Daily Deals - duaneb
http://techcrunch.com/2012/03/26/dealupa-launch/

======
______
It's remarkable little fact-checking / editing goes on at TC these days: the
name of the startup (Dealupa) is misspelled in the title of the article

------
michaelhoffman
I used to use Dealupa all the time (and under its previous name Thedealmix),
but now they've started to require an e-mail address to even look at what's
available. No thanks.

------
samstave
You know what: Fuck all these apps that are simply telling me the most
interesting thing to spend my money on which is horrid consumerism.

You know what I NEED:

An app that does this but for investment: I set a budget per month; it tells
me the best thing to invest it in - and takes a small % of the return.

Open up how to MAKE money, not spend it.

In all of Groupon's life i have bought exactly ONE deal from that. I make well
over 100K and have no interest in wasting my money on "deals"

~~~
joshu
Making recommendations for investing is legally complicated, unfortunately.

I know what you mean re deals. I've never bought one myself.

How about a daily smarter rather than a dail spender?

~~~
JacobAldridge
Pull together lists of webinars, articles, online courses etc? Have a
SmartRank (patent not pending) to prompt them in a similar way based on
interests. This could teach you how to invest also, not just giving hot tips.

------
ph0rque
Dealuppers: if you guys are reading this, please don't sign me up for DC deals
when my zipcode indicates I'm hundreds of miles away in NC.

------
mtr
FYI aside from requiring an email address to signup it appears to be US only
(based on zip code requirement).

No dice.

------
jerryji
My take on the similar subject: <http://bizspeaking.com/>

------
wesleyzhao
As an avid Groupon buyer (what, I like to save lots of money) I love this
site!

------
omarish
Great work. Looking forward to making more use of this soon!

------
ajaymehta
Such a well-designed site.

